# Would you go to your High School reunion?



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been debating this because I am curious to see how people turned out. But in all honesty, even though High School wasn't so bad for me I don't really feel the need to go.

I would probably be in the corner sipping a drink and then quietly sneak out if I did attend.

I have 6 years left until my first reunion so there is plenty of time still.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

Our class never actually had a 10 year reunion because no one really took on organizing it. I'm sort of indifferent when it comes to thinking about the next reunion. There are a select few from my high school that I've maintained contact with because we had a genuine connection and we remain really close friends. 

There are a few people who I haven't seen that I wouldn't mind seeing. They were pleasant enough. It's just that, for the majority of people, I didn't have that deep of a connection with outside of just saying hi and bye every now and then. I hope all is well with them and I would be very happy to speak to them. It's just that I'm afraid it would take a span of about 5 minutes to conclude a good catch up with everyone and then I'd be ready to leave...not stick around for hours on end. 

My high school class seemed to do one of two things: stay around, get married almost immediately after high school graduation, and have four kids before 25, go to college for a few years, move back and then marry their high school sweetheart and have four kids before age 28 or move far, far away never to be seen again. The people who I'm closest to would be the people who have moved away and wouldn't go or are still fairly close and wouldn't go because it just wouldn't be there idea of a fun time. 

I went to school in a very small town out in the middle of nowhere where everybody knew everybody and I remember it used to be that way. I know longer live there and when go back now to visit the few friends who still live there that I keep up with, it's like I see no one I recognize anymore since I no longer live there. It's very disorienting.

I sometimes think that Facebook has made reunions less "mandatory" because we get to keep up with way too much information from everyone on a daily basis (if we want to).

Maybe I'll change my mind but this is how I'm feeling about it now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This isn't really an option for me. I went to 3 different high schools and was mostly a ghost. I was never involved in school functions and didn't go to prom. I haven't seen any of my classmates since I left school and they are just distant memories to me. I hardly even remember any names. I don't even know how these high school reunions are even organized?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No way lol. I want the past to stay there.*In The Past.*


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Something big would have to change in order for me to show up in such a place. That would be an overly successful career or social life, neither of which I'm any closer to than I was leaving that god-forsaken wasteland.

I want to move as far away as possible from the people that knew me.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Nope

I hated most of the people in my senior class.


----------



## thevandal (Aug 12, 2013)

shyguy1990 said:


> I have been debating this because I am curious to see how people turned out. But in all honesty, even though High School wasn't so bad for me I don't really feel the need to go.
> 
> I would probably be in the corner sipping a drink and then quietly sneak out if I did attend.
> 
> I have 6 years left until my first reunion so there is plenty of time still.


I didn't go to my 10 year reunion. I'am dreading the 20 year reunion. Oh gawd...not going !


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I'm thinking not. But I'm mostly undecided. Walking around by myself? Maybe if I go with people. I guess I'll wait and see. I don't feel the need to go though.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If there's free booze being served.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

No. I really never thought about it, high school reunions seem to be an american thing. The concept is really alien to me - I don't think I could even recall the names of most of my high school classmates, and I never really got to know them, so I don't feel particularly good about seeing them again, it would be like meeting strangers imho.

Besides, I'd probably be "that guy" nobody recognizes, lol.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> Besides, I'd probably be "that guy" nobody recognizes, lol.


Same here. I was the new transfer kid in my senior year so no one would pry recognize me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I finally met a guy who I went to school with. He had kept up with a couple of other people. That's as much as I'm doing.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No.. I definitely wouldn't. Whats the point? No one would remember me at all. I had maybe 3 different friends throughout 4 years.. so itd be totally pointless. Id sit alone in the back and listen to everyone else. Just like when I actually attended.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd go just for the heck of it. It would be good exposure for me.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

My high school was so ghetto and sh*tty it probably wont even exist in 10 years lol. With that being said, it was also in Europe so that would make it all the more hard for me to go even if I wanted to. High school was just 'meh', it wasn't a nightmare (although towards the end it kinda started to be) but it wasn't amazing. I mostly had friends in the grade above me so I would go to their high school reunion if I could. Im not even sure if people in my grade would remember who I was.


----------



## trolololololololo (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I would attend my high school reunion if I wasn't drastically injured or changed in any way...(e.g. paralyzed or tumor). For the most part, high school was a pleasant experience. I gradually came out of my shell throughout the years and I met really kind people there. I'd like to see how many of them made their own little families and what occupations they end up doing. What I fear, however, is that no one plans it correctly and then we can't meet up. Even though our graduating class consisted of about twelve students, we were all tightly-knit and together.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No thank you.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I changed schools, so I attended two of them. I would never ever go to the reunion of my first school (Catholic gymnasium, something more like the cradle of Satan himself, the place I'd like to forget). Actually, I _was_ invited to a reunion this summer, but turned down that invitation immediately. However, it would be interesting to see people from my other school. I'd attend that reunion.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah cause that's what i need........being bullied or reminded of the bullying for another 2 hours.

I already didn't go to my first one (my school are morons and organised a 1yr reunion).


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I dunno lol, I guess it'd be nice to catch up with everyone. I mean I didn't hate high school, but I definitely prefer the present to the past.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

No


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Is having actually graduated a prerequisite for attending?~

Either way, hell no, I have no interest in seeing or talking to anyone from high school ever again.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

NO!

what is a high school reunion


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I would have to be paid a considerably sum of money for me to ever consider this...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Not even if I was paid

...ok depends on the price :haha

Forreals, I'd get in then slip out quickly


----------



## reese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

*No way....*



SteinerOfThule said:


> No way lol. I want the past to stay there.*In The Past.*


I agree, the past should stay in the past. My 10 year high school reunion is coming up and I even had a classmate to approach me and asked if I was attending. I kind of made it seem like I wasn't aware of the plans for the reunion.

There is no way that I will ever attend my high school reunion. I am still kicking myself about not going away for graduate school. I am so ready to finish so that I can move to another city or state. My town is so small and the only escape that I have is to live on campus.

After I graduate, I will only come back to visit my immediate family (mom, dad, sister, nephew...) but that is it because there are so many fake people and not many that truly care about how I am doing.


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

I would do it out of curiosity. There are some people I didn't keep in touch with that I did like, and maybe we could have a real friendship now.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Nope

No one cared about me enough to get to know me. I was an outcast. I doubt ill be remembered anyways. Just gotta leave that part of me behind. If they didnt care then won't care in 8 years anyways


----------



## DetoxBK (Feb 16, 2015)

These posts are almost making me a little angry. 
Why do you shy away from a opportunity to socialize with old people and have a good time?

I just graduated high school and it was the best time of my life and even if your time there wasnt great why stay at home watching TV instead of going out and having fun?


----------



## troublednerd (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd go just to see where people are in life, how successful they are, how they've been doing. Sure, there are some people I despise in my grade, but I'd still want to see how they are, I suppose. And besides, I've had some good friends in high school, and I'd like to see where they're at too.


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

NO, if everyone I went to school with were on fire in front of me I wouldn't move a muscle to put it out.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Only for several thousand euros or more.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

DetoxBK said:


> These posts are almost making me a little angry.
> Why do you shy away from a opportunity to socialize with old people and have a good time?
> 
> I just graduated high school and it was the best time of my life and even if your time there wasnt great why stay at home watching TV instead of going out and having fun?


lol. Do you even know what site you're on?

And to answer the question, no. Not even if I became successful.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

definitely.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I don't think so. I don't really have any desire to see the people I knew in school again, and my anxiety is just as bad now as it was then, so it would be embarrassing. 

I don't think they even have school reunions in the UK, the school I went to hasn't had one, it's been nearly 7 years since we left now.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe if one of my closest (and only) friends from high school were to accompany me, otherwise, no thank you. I somewhat regret not being involved in school activities, but I didn't really like my high school.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Never. The group of 'friends' I hung around with in highschool have all stayed friends with each other. It'd be extremely awkward to go and see them banded together, and me on my own. Everyone would be polite and distant towards me as usual. I also wouldn't be able to relate to most of them given where they are in their lives right now. Pointless.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not set against going when the time comes but I have no motivation to go. I don't talk to the people now why would I want to talk to them after 10 years?


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

No way, I'd probably go to my middle school reunion though. That's when I still had friends.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, on a high school reunion you are supposed to talk about all the memories in high school, but all i have done until now is sit with my computer the whole time so i don't see any reasons to go to my reunion.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

yea! I wanna see how everyone's doing, even though I don't talk to most of them.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

hell nah


----------



## malfunctioningz (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't. I don't keep much in touch with them now. I could care less about them.


----------



## ThaRealBZA (Mar 15, 2015)

Would never go to mines, I think those were the years where my SA built up. Between bullying, skipping school, contemplating suicide I just don't want to relive those days.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't been invited to a high school reunion, but I wouldn't go anyway. Anybody that I had potential interest in contacting, I've known other ways at some point. Don't really have a desire to reconnect with anyone though and a lot of people in high school loved to make my life miserable. I'm not a success now either to be able to rub it in the faces of the people who treated me like ****.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

maybe

but I'm not sure anyone would remember me so it would have the potential of being super awkward


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I would, hopefully I could re-connect with some of my old classmates. Maybe I would meet some that I have things in common with now, and try to make friends.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Not even if you paid me.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

Nope. I have no desire to see any of those people again. The few people I liked in high school, I've kept in touch with them. There is no one else I want to see. I hated my high school experience from day one, and I don't need to be reminded of it. In fact, I've been going to therapy to get past the bullying and humiliation I experienced back then that still stunt my life to this day.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

Now I despise the very idea of going to my High school reunion. Firstly, I didn't communicate with anyone but few people. Secondly, I haven't changed. I mean, I am exactly the same I was during my High school years. Not a slightest hint of a change. About a year ago I met my teacher, who asked me if I finally got some friends. I haven't! "I'm the same scarred little freak I used to be", I wanted to say but I murmured something misty instead. Unlike the majority of my ex-classmates, I haven't improved in anything. So, it would be such a torture to go the reunion and listen to all those happy stories. It would lead to a terrible feel of hopelessness, self-contempt and even envy for all those happy moments I cannot have. Such is my attitude now. Since I sometimes happen to be an optimist, I hope that things will change, so the High school reunion will no longer sound like a nightmare.


----------



## sourgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Hell ****ing no! I hated highschool! I wouldn't go if they paid me!


----------

